# NBA Finals Game 5: Thunder @ Heat (6/21 9:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh

*Thursday, June 21, 2012 | 9:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh

One home win away from winning it all. 

Thunder havent lost 4 games in a row in since 2009.


----------



## Jace

Aside from it being a home game, and possibly the "momentum" argument, everything about this game says we shouldn't win. Only the second time all season they've lost 3 in a row. They've only won one game, have a lot of pride, are young and careless, and want to continue proving themselves. 

We took a monster game from Westbrook and will probably now have to survive one from Durant, possibly in conjunction with a more typical Harden performance. Going to need our big 3 to all play big, plus probably an "other guy" to step.


----------



## IbizaXL

I unerstand the whole history behind the finals and how no team since the 2-3-2 format has ever comeback to win being down 3-1, but i really want the Heat to not get complacent because of it. finish this them off and raise the trophy in our court.


----------



## Wade County

1 more win....

Holy crap this is stressful.

Win Game 5 and it's all over. Lose, and OKC have 2 opportunities on their court to come back and take the series.


----------



## PoetLaureate

This team is just so crazy I have no idea what to expect. They've been awesome, but there is that awful side to them that we've all seen so often. I'm still stunned at the last week's worth of events. Going from the brink of disaster to 1 home game from a title? WTF?


----------



## doctordrizzay

This will be our easiest win in the playoffs.


----------



## Wade County

God dammit, now we'll lose. Thanks drizzay.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Heat by 14. It will be something like the celtics did to the lakers in 08.


----------



## Jace

I guess its not a game thread without a doctordrizzay guaranteed victory.

Was just wondering, did we ever find out what were in the yellow envelopes that were given to the players on the court after beating Boston?


----------



## Wade County

What yellow envelopes? I didnt notice anything?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

After we beat Boston, every player was giving an envelope. When asked what was in them Spo said to ask the players.

Here is the answer


> WHO HAS THE BEST SIDELINE MOM? LeBron, Dwyane, Kevin, Russell, say any of those first names and everyone who'll watch these finals knows exactly who you're talking about. It might not be long before the same can be said about Jolinda and Wanda. Really. Jolinda Wade (Dwyane Wade's mom) and Wanda Pratt (Kevin Durant's mom) will be getting plenty of airtime in this series. The Heat guard always makes a point to hug his mother just before tipoff, and maybe the most compelling image of the Western Conference finals was Durant falling into his mother's arms when the Thunder knew they were going to the title round. *(Side note: Those envelopes Heat players were handed after the East finals ended? They were cards from Jolinda Wade.)
> *
> Read more: http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...nals.quick.hits.1243/index.html#ixzz1yObC1P5B


----------



## Floods

doctordrizzay said:


> Heat by 14. It will be something like the celtics did to the lakers in 08.


That was a little more than a 14 point victory.


----------



## Wade County

W2B always comes through with the goods. Matrix.


----------



## Jace

Wade County said:


> What yellow envelopes? I didnt notice anything?


If you have a minute go to nba.com and watch the video of the trophy presentation. As they get their hats and shirts they also suddenly wind up with little yellow envelopes. Spo was asked after the game what was in them, telling the media he'll let the players say if they'd like.

Didn't check twitter soon enough to see if a beat writer got to the bottom of it, but the next day or so Tim Reynolds responded to a tweeter asking what happened to the part of the story he just posted that was supposed to include the explanation. Reynolds responded by saying something along the lines of "oh yeah, I'll have that out tomorrow." 

I never looked back into it. When I saw it on TV I immediately assumed it was similar to what, I believe, the Thunder did when defeating the Lakers. They returned to their lockers with packets on the Spurs on their seats. So I figured it was info on the Thunder.

You'd think Spo would just have it sent to their iPads.

EDIT: W2B with the speed. Pretty far off from what I expected. I wonder why Spo wouldn't drop the info.


----------



## IbizaXL

You mean you guys didnt know W2B is our legendary cyborg-mutant-alien from space? this is the man that stayed up all night after game 2's win, still posting and answering questions with warp speed. I wake up the next morning for work (like us normal people) and i see his posts from 1am, 3am and then 630am that night. I suggest we all never piss him off. Hes a living, fire-breathing, walking doomsday machine.


----------



## Ben

For once I'm happy I have work tonight. When I get back I'll have like, 2 hours till tip off, so I won't be sat around nervous all night. 

I'm scared that if we don't get this one, it doesn't matter about 3-1 history or whatever. It'd be 3-2 with 2 games in a CRAZY arena. I think we have to take it on our own floor. My wish is just that LeBron comes out and puts in a proper Finals MVP performance, and we can just celebrate for the last 4 or 5 mins of the 4th quarter. I don't think I can handle a close 4th.


----------



## Jace

Yeah Ben I was thinking about that too. Was wondering if I'd rather we be up 25 with 5 minutes left with Terrell Harris and Juwan Howard getting ready to check in, which would be awesome...Or, we're down 1 with 8 seconds left and LeBron hits an 18-footer at the buzzer. Yes, there'd be several heart attacks in my chest alone, but it would be insanely epic and awesome, and would go beyond silencing the critics. Hard not to go with the first, but if I knew we'd win either way I might be willing to endure the butt tension for how awesome an ending the second would be.

Just hope this team has one more epic win in them this postseason, after a few seemingly draining ones prior to tonight. Gonna need one either way to close this thing out. I keep thinking about that anecdote we've all heard (was it from Rick Reilly? I know Simmons had one someone has in their sig, but I feel like there's a different one I'm thinking of) about Riley in '06 not even using a clipboard in the second half of G6, simply shouting individual words to focus and energize the team. Spo may not have the panache to pull this off as effectively, but we know how much he loves the buzz words.

Over/under for "sacrifice"'s uttered in tonight's huddle?


*EDIT: I guess it was the Simmons quote, can't find anything from Reilly (I guess I just remembered it as a writer I disliked.)*



> I once heard a great story about Game 6 of the 2006 Finals, when Miami was trying to clinch the title in Dallas, from someone who has seen the unedited footage of Miami's huddles in the second-half timeouts. Pat Riley basically stopped coaching. Threw out his X's and O's. Quit giving advice. Stopped drawing up plays.
> 
> So what did he do? He screamed at his guys like a boxing trainer. You're tougher than them! YOU'RE TOUGHER THAN THEM! Don't let up! They are ready to quit! They are ready to fold! Keep attacking them! Keep getting to the rim! Keep knocking their asses down! No layups! No dunks! Stay together! YOU ARE TOUGHER THAN THEM! YOU ARE TOUGHER THAN THEM! That's what he did for the entire second half. Eventually, his players believed him.


And they weren't buzz words, Riles went with full sentences. Reading the *whole article* now is really interesting, as it was shortly before 2010 free agency. Here's a little on LeBron's choices. (No wonder Simmons had a post-Decision melt-down. He saw him going to the Heat as good for winning, but Dwyane as almost "too good.")



> 3. If he cares about winning titles (multiple) and reaching his full potential as a player, he has only one move: the Chicago Bulls. That's always been the play. If you've been listening to my podcast or reading this column, you know that I've been touting this possibility since the winter, and here's why: Deep down, I think LeBron (and, just as important, the people around him) realizes that he needs one more kick-ass player to make his life easier. That means Miami or Chicago. And really, I can't imagine him signing with Miami because Dwyane Wade is almost _too _good. LeBron wants help, but he doesn't want to be perceived as riding someone else's coattails, either. Wade might be the best player alive for all we know -- he certainly was in 2006, and he's been banged-up and trapped on bad teams ever since.


----------



## Jace




----------



## Rather Unique

That would be me Jace..peep the sig.


----------



## Wade County

Im shitting myself over here. Feelings are echoed - we really need to close this tonight. Knowing us and our ability to eternally make life difficult, I can see us losing and having to win a game on the road....but I really hope that's just the cynic in me.

What makes it even worse is I have a compulsory training from 1pm to 2pm....basically, right near the end of the ****ing game. If this is close i'm gonna have a stroke.

Seriously, being a Heat fan is taxing work. I swear my life has been shortened a good 4-5 years by now


----------



## PoetLaureate

I got that 2006 Championship DVD rolling from now until gametime


----------



## Ben




----------



## Wade County

^ Sometimes I put on the game 6 just to watch Zo go nuts. That 2nd quarter where he blocked like 4 shots and had that awesome transition dunk over Mbenga from JWill's round the back pass....priceless memories.

God I hope we can pop the champagne tonight guys....what a day this will be if we can do it.

Once in 25 years have I been able to celebrate a Heat championship, hoping I can do it tonight.

Lets go Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nothing like winning and getting to celebrate at home, on center court, with the crowd going nuts. Let's hope we get to see that.


----------



## Wade County

Just hoping the guys seize the moment and deliver the knockout blow. Up 3-1 on home court is as good a scenario as it gets. Finish the job.


----------



## Jace

Good vibrations!



Rather Unique said:


> That would be me Jace..peep the sig.


Hah, knew it was someone who rarely posted lately so I figured it was up to me to find it.

Steven A. is on HEATv. This is weird! He and Eric have an odd dynamic. Definitely different then Eric and Tony.


----------



## Wade County

Continuing the theme!


----------



## Ben




----------



## IbizaXL

Ben said:


>


ah yes, the old humble wade i fell in love with. now hes just on my shit list.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

"I'm going to Disney World!"











It'll be Lebron's turn this time if we win.


----------



## Wade County

I feel so sick....fuuuuuu


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade County said:


> I feel so sick....fuuuuuu


Just get ready for the roller coaster of emotions.

If only we could fast forward to the 4th, where every game has been decided. We'd save years of our life not needing to go through all that stress :laugh:


----------



## Wade County

Everyone has been raging at DWade, and sure, he has been pretty inconsistent...but his numbers are still looking pretty nice other than the shitty FG%. He's still at 46% from the field in the playoffs though, which while isnt that bad, is below his normal average of .486% over his career.


----------



## Ben

Let's ****ing do this.


----------



## Ben

48 minutes.


----------



## Jace

I've got on my ugly face.


----------



## Wade County

48 minutes of basketball left in the season. That's how we need to approach this.

Leave nothing to chance. Dominate, crush their spirit and take that championship.

Come the **** on Miami. Don't let them get confidence that this series is alive. Crush the hopes.


----------



## Ben

Hot start is needed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Now here's the part which feels like it takes hours. Those 10 to 12 minutes after the intro's and before tip-off. 

Could they not just start at 9 on the dot?


----------



## Wade County

Use the crowds energy and make that court feel like the loneliest place on earth for those OKC guys.

please Miami - just please win! AHH


----------



## PoetLaureate

I'm going to shit my pants


----------



## Adam

:gopray::gopray::gopray::gopray::gopray:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ!


----------



## PoetLaureate

MANBEARPIG


----------



## Ben

LEBRON


----------



## Wade County

Erm, WTF Bosh?


----------



## Wade County

LBJ!


----------



## Ben

Just ****ing shoot it Mario.


----------



## Wade County

Sloppy


----------



## Adam

Wade looks like total garbage. Nothing new.


----------



## Wade County

Lets get another on KD...


----------



## Wade County

Contact on that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 3333


----------



## Ben

BATTIER 33333333


----------



## Ben

MARIO2WADE!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

WADE WHAT A FINISH


----------



## Wade County

Shane <3


----------



## Wade2Bosh

what a finish by Wade


----------



## Wade County

RIo2WADE SODHSOIHDBISD


----------



## Wade County

Cant leave KD that open!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Damn, 2nd on Wade


----------



## Ben

BRON AND1


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ and1!


----------



## Wade County

That looked weak.


----------



## Wade County

LEBRON! YAY!


----------



## Ben

LEBRON AND1 AGAIN


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Manbearpig and1!!


----------



## Wade County

MANBEARPIG!!!!


----------



## Adam

Oh my. Could this finally be the game we blow them out and win comfortably?


----------



## Wade County

COME ON MIAMI!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

MANBEARPIGGIN IT


----------



## Wade County

Great screen by Bosh there too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> Oh my. Could this finally be the game we blow them out and win comfortably?


What happened to your mod status?


----------



## Ben

Wade pretty J


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> What happened to your mod status?


Ron wanted to de-mod me back a few weeks ago because I made a joke about a video of Magic Johnson hitting a ref and saying he tried to infect him. I don't really care tbh.


----------



## Ben

Come on Mario..


----------



## Wade County

Wade yay


----------



## Ben

Bosh nice drive!


----------



## PoetLaureate

It's ok Chalmers I forgive you


----------



## Wade County

CB!


----------



## Wade County

Take Wade out now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BOSH!


----------



## Ben

BOSH AGAIN


----------



## PoetLaureate

Too easy for CB


----------



## Wade County

Bosh! YES


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Crazy. We havent gone to Bosh like this all series and we finally do and he's doing great.


----------



## Wade County

We're finally using CB, and look at that quickness advantage he has on Perk


----------



## Adam

Perkins is so bad. Thank god Brooks loves him like Spo loves Haslem. Collison should have been starting this whole series and they might have won.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> Perkins is so bad. Thank god Brooks loves him like Spo loves Haslem. Collison should have been starting this whole series and they might have won.


Yeah, was crazy to hear that Collison only played 17 minutes the last game. After that great 7 minute stretch he played in the 1st quarter, he only played 10 total minutes in the next 3 quarters.


----------



## Adam

Right now Brooks needs to do something crazy. Like the random Austin Croshere appearance in the playoffs giving his team a spark. Like how the Hawks inserted Ivan Johnson out of nowhere and he sparked them against us. He needs to play Cook or something and hope he gets lucky.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 3333


----------



## Ben

MILLER 3333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wario showed up today..


----------



## Wade County

Mike lives!


----------



## Wade County

Wario


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 33333 again


----------



## Ben

MIKE MILLER 33333


----------



## Wade County

Body Collison please....


----------



## PoetLaureate

MIKE MILLER HES ALIIIIIVVEEE


----------



## Ben

What was that weak shit foul Miller?


----------



## Wade County

Nothing but net Mikey!


----------



## Wade County

Bad foul, Mike


----------



## Ben

Great work NoCo


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Cole 3333


----------



## Ben

NORRIS COLE 3333333333


----------



## PoetLaureate

NORRIS COLE


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Free throws and offensive rebounding is keeping this close


----------



## Wade County

Smarter D, dont foul there. Offense looks good, just lock em up.


----------



## Ben

I was about to explode if Cole hit that second 3.


----------



## Adam

Horrible end to the quarter. Goddamn this frustrating team.


----------



## Wade County

Should be up more than 5.


----------



## Ben

Too much LeBron iso, with no driving.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Still on pace to win by 20!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

31-26 after 1

Gotta protect the boards better and stop fouling.


----------



## Wade County

3 more quarters....


----------



## Jace

Don't like that we're only up 5 with the way we're playing offensively.

Chalmers brought some Wario with him tonight. That play where he passed up on the the open 3 and drove and dished out of bounds really irked me.


----------



## Ben

36 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I know everyone says the Heat get all the calls, but the narrative after game 3 was that Durant deserves more respect from the refs. So what happens? 3 or 4 times, a foul could have been called on him and the refs decide to call it on another player.

Before this game, it was about Westrbook only taking 3 free throws on 32 shots and tonight, he's already taken 6.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> I know everyone says the Heat get all the calls, but the narrative after game 3 was that Durant deserves more respect from the refs. So what happens? 3 or 4 times, the foul could have gone on him and the refs decide to call it on another player.
> 
> Before this game, it was about Westrbook only taking 3 free throws on 32 shots and tonight, he's already taken 6.


Yeah, the NBA is really shady with their "directives" from the league office. During game 2 Van Gundy was saying how a bunch of calls should have been neither charges or blocks, so during game 3 we get those weird no-calls on big contact plays.


----------



## Ben

2 on Durant.


----------



## Wade County

FML Miami. Can never do it easy.


----------



## Ben

MIKE MILLER I LOVE YOU 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 33333

He made one with the crowd gasping


----------



## PoetLaureate

MM is hot


----------



## Adam

What a flop. These calls are killing us.


----------



## Wade County

Typcial Harden


----------



## Wade County

WTF man, thats rubbish


----------



## Adam

No-call on Collison bumping Cole on that layup. This game is gonna be difficult with these refs.


----------



## Ben

I hate James Harden so much.


----------



## Wade County

Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Holy shit, almost had a turnover cause Wade was casually tying his shoe


----------



## Jace

Wow, that Harden flop really pissed me off. Barely grazed his beard. The refs should know by now not to blow unless they legitimately see a hit on him. Can't give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Wade County

Need to build the lead here.


----------



## Wade County

Jace said:


> Wow, that Harden flop really pissed me off. Barely grazed his beard. The refs should know by now not to blow unless they legitimately see a hit on him. Can't give him the benefit of the doubt.


Yep - that was pathetic. Soccer style.


----------



## Adam

The thing about harden is he has been a flopper for a while now and he still gets the benefit of the doubt from the refs. This is from last year:


----------



## Ben

D-Wade


----------



## Adam

Why has Miller taken two shots off the dribble?


----------



## Wade County

Bosh in please.


----------



## Ben

LeBron can you drive every now and then please?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate

Nice pass and finish Bosh


----------



## Wade County

CB!


----------



## Adam

Not trying to be a body language expert, but Scott Brooks looks defeated. He looks like the series is already lost.


----------



## PoetLaureate

CB not dropping every pass is a good sign. He's had some nice interior finishes tonight.


----------



## Wade County

Come on guys....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ben said:


> LeBron can you drive every now and then please?


I feel like he's saving his legs a bit and I think all these Bosh touches are by design to do that.

He's played 15 minutes, but they dont seem like 15 hard working minutes. Yet he still has 7/4/3 and has played very good D on Durant.


----------



## Wade County

Would like LBJ to get going offensively soon


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ!


----------



## Ben

LeBron! That's more like it.


----------



## PoetLaureate

my god that finish


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shooting foul? WTF?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333


----------



## Ben

MARIO 333


----------



## Wade County

Harden you sack


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario/Wario...


----------



## Ben

****ing Mario with some dumbass turnovers tonight


----------



## Ben

CHRIS BOSH WHAT A BLOCK


----------



## Ben

BOSH 12 POINT LEAD


----------



## Wade2Bosh

BOSH! What a block!


----------



## PoetLaureate

CHRIS MOTHER ****ING BOSH


----------



## Adam

Did anybody else see James Harden just intentionally foul LeBron and the refs didn't call it? The invisible hand of the NBA is strong tonight.

Good job by Bosh cleaning up.


----------



## Wade County

BOSH! YES!


----------



## Jace

From "Super Nintendo" Chalmers to Wario just like that.


----------



## Wade County

High fives all around for Bosh :bosh2: !


----------



## Wade County

Question: Is Nick Collison our kryptonite and Brooks hasnt noticed yet?


----------



## Ben

How is that a ****ing foul on Wade?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

WTF?!


----------



## PoetLaureate

what a shit call


----------



## Adam

Hahahahahahaha, it's Derrick Stafford! No wonder there's all these weird calls! Hilarious.


----------



## Jace

This whistle is unbelievably Thunder-favored. Holy shit that 3rd foul on Wade is out of hand bad.


----------



## Ben

Great work Battier!!


----------



## Wade County

On wADE!!?!?!


----------



## PoetLaureate

MIKE MOTHER****ING MILLER MOTHER****WER


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 33333333


----------



## Ben

MIKE MILLER AHGHGHHAGHSNBCXWJSJ


----------



## Ben

LEBRON


----------



## Wade County

MM SIDGSGSOUD!


----------



## Wade County

LBJ!!


----------



## Ben

Harden with another ****ing horrible flop


----------



## PoetLaureate

Mike Miller FINALLY made that crowd going wild three we've all been waiting for


----------



## Jace

ANOTHER FLOP REWARDED TO HARDEN. WOW!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

**** you Harden ou pathetic piece of shit!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

How many flopping fouls will Harden get in his favor?


----------



## Adam

What can we do against this flopping and Derrick Stafford calling it? It's not even a good player flopping. This is a screwjob.


----------



## Wade County

Harden you're embarassing yourself out there. Pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Free throws are keeping this close.


----------



## Jace

Harden got away with a travel before that blocking foul. This is crazy.


----------



## Wade County

**** these refs and **** James Harden.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Still up 14. Cannot let this lead slip in these final 4 minutes.


----------



## Wade County

So we get ****ed with Wade's 3rd. Lebron picks up a ridiculous charge on ANOTHER Harden flop....WTF is going on here?


----------



## Wade County

LBJ to the line


----------



## Wade County

foul foul foul


----------



## Jace

Soooo many fouls.


----------



## Wade County

Cant keep fouling


----------



## Ben

Battier with the drive!


----------



## Wade County

Shane!


----------



## Wade County

Friggin KD


----------



## PoetLaureate

lol Battier drives it into Durant


----------



## Wade County

Nice work Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Should be no reason to take your eyes off of Durant.


----------



## Adam

I didn't see the moving screen they just called on Perkins, but on the play before he set an absolutely egregious screen that they didn't call. That foul on Cole he also took a moving screen from Ibaka.

Derrick Stafford. LOL if we win this game with him officiating.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> What can we do against this flopping and Derrick Stafford calling it? It's not even a good player flopping. This is a screwjob.


Did we win that last game with him?


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Did we win that last game with him?


Nope. That was the game 5 debacle against Boston that ended with, "Good game! Good Effort!"


----------



## Ben

stop please


----------



## Adam

Sucks to only be up 10, but Derrick Stafford is officiating.


----------



## Wade County

ill take a 10pt lead at half.


----------



## PoetLaureate

+5 after 1, +10 after 2

Still on pace for a 20 point win!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

59-49 at the half

Refs killed our momentum with that bad 3rd call on Wade. Should be up a more.

Oh well. 10 pt cushion to start the 2nd half. We all would have taken that before this game.


----------



## Wade County

24 minutes.


----------



## Ben

24 minutes, hold strong against the incoming storm.


----------



## Jace

Terrible end to the half. Lost 7 off our lead.

We just have to accept the shit whistle and keep playing smart offense. Don't turn the ball over, take smart shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> Nope. That was the game 5 debacle against Boston that ended with, "Good game! Good Effort!"


He also reffed game 1 of this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

PoetLaureate said:


> +5 after 1, +10 after 2
> 
> Still on pace for a 20 point win!


Just gotta win each quarter. 2-2 so far tonight.

Cant forget about Bosh in the 2nd half, especially when Perkins is on him.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Nooo don't let Durant get hot


----------



## Ben

Now I'm scared.


----------



## Ben

Battier2Bosh


----------



## Ben

Chalmers 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mario 3333

big shot


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 33333


----------



## Ben

BATTIER 333 

**** YOU REFS


----------



## Adam

I just want to point out that no-call on the blatant foul there was Derrick Stafford's call based on position. I don't know why he is allowed to ref our games after all the history of his impropriety against us and the evidence of his bias.


----------



## PoetLaureate

LOL our role players are bosses, all of them


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That's gotta be a little back breaking. They get it down to 5, have a fastbreak to get it down to 2 or 3, instead they turn it over and the Heat hit 2 3's in a row to get it up to 11.


----------



## Floods

Adam said:


> I just want to point out that no-call on the blatant foul there was Derrick Stafford's call based on position. I don't know why he is allowed to ref our games after all the history of his impropriety against us and the evidence of his bias.


Imagine if LeBron did that to Westbrook and it wasn't called? That's another 3 pages to the thread in the generic playoffs forum.


----------



## Mavros_01

Ben said:


> BATTIER 333
> 
> **** YOU REFS


and **** YOU ABC


----------



## Wade County

Big threes by Rio and Shane


----------



## Ben

Chalmers!


----------



## Wade County

Mario!


----------



## Wade County

Crap


----------



## Jace

Chalmers needs to chill.

Bad play on both ends leading to the lead shrinking. Thrown away some good looks with bad passes.


----------



## Wade County

nervous


----------



## Adam

Floods said:


> Imagine if LeBron did that to Westbrook and it wasn't called? That's another 3 pages to the thread in the generic playoffs forum.


I mean, he has made public statements against our team, Riley had him suspended once, and Donaghy mentioned in his book how Stafford hates Riley and Miami and he used the information for bets. I don't understand why he is still allowed to officiate our games. I actually watch them and he pulls shit like he is doing tonight all the time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What was Mario doing? Just walk back to the bench.


----------



## Floods

Wade2Bosh said:


> What was Mario doing? Just walk back to the bench.


He's trying to fire up the other team's best player. Sound logic, really.


----------



## Jace

Adam said:


> I mean, he has made public statements against our team, Riley had him suspended once, and Donaghy mentioned in his book how Stafford hates Riley and Miami and he used the information for bets. I don't understand why he is still allowed to officiate our games. I actually watch them and he pulls shit like he is doing tonight all the time.


Wow, I thought that was Javie for some reason. That's atrocious. What a joke.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Battier 3333

Wow


----------



## Ben

BATTIER 333


----------



## Floods

:battier::battier::battier:


----------



## PoetLaureate

Our shooting LOL


----------



## Wade County

Charge?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh and1!


----------



## Ben

BOSH AND1


----------



## Mavros_01

Thats what i call BALL MOVEMENT!!!!!


----------



## Wade County

BOSH!


----------



## Baron Davis

Must be nice when your roleplayers start raining 3s every game all of a sudden.


----------



## PoetLaureate

BOSH

HUGE


----------



## Ben

5 on Perk.


----------



## Ben

Loving the aggression from CB.


----------



## PoetLaureate

Bosh is stepping it up yeahhhh


----------



## Wade County

Keep going Bosh


----------



## Ben

Mike Miller has been ****ing huge.


----------



## Wade County

Good take Bron


----------



## Floods

In no way was that a flagrant on Fisher.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Call goes our way. No doubt there.


----------



## Adam

I don't agree with that flagrant, but Fisher has a history of running through guys like he did against Scola. He has taken a ton of flagrants over the years and has a reputation. I don't agree with it on this call howevaer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ!!!


----------



## Ben

LEBRON 

19 POINT LEAD


----------



## PoetLaureate

48 minutes


----------



## Wade County

Got my meeting now guys....lets go, ride it the rest of ther way!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron has them hovercraft shoes on tonight. Wow.


----------



## Ben

LeBron: 'Keep grinding'


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Bosh 33333


----------



## Ben

CHRIS ****ING BOSH


----------



## PoetLaureate

BOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy

Wholly mutha****ign shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller 333333333


----------



## Ben

MIKE MILLER!!!! I AM GOING CRAZY


----------



## PoetLaureate

MIKE MILLER

CHRIS BOSH

AHSDFHASDL;FJASLDKFJWIOEFJOWJIFOWEFWEF


----------



## UD40

I am shaking right now.

This is amazing.


AHHHHBHHHHHH!H!H!!H!H!H!H!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

and1 by Wade!


----------



## Ben

WADE AND1!!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate

i cant breathe


----------



## Floods

Harden in tubgirl mode.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

If we win, Trina deserves some credit. Dont know what she's done with Harden since they've been down here :laugh:


----------



## UD40

Mike freakin Miller.

Salute to you sir!


----------



## Floods

Miller goes flying into the Heat bench and emerges in one, working piece.

You can't explain that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

****ing Mario. Just some dumbass turnovers tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

95-71 after 3

24 point cushion. Just dont get outscored by 25! That's not asking too much! :laugh:


----------



## Adam

PoetLaureate said:


> MIKE MILLER
> 
> CHRIS BOSH
> 
> AHSDFHASDL;FJASLDKFJWIOEFJOWJIFOWEFWEF


Your name is very apropos.


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> ****ing Mario. Just some dumbass turnovers tonight.


----------



## Ben

12 minutes. Don't choke.


----------



## Adam

I for one appreciate the role Chalmers plays on this team. You see in baseball where guys break their hands punching walls, or their toe kicking benches, but Chalmers allows our stars to safely alleviate their frustration.


----------



## UD40

15 STRONG!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Peter Burns ‏@PeterBurnsRadio
> When asked about Mike Miller before the game, Erik Spoelstra said..."If he dies, he dies" #Heat #Thunder


Dont know who this is, but this is hilarious :laugh:

He's reminding me of the catcher from Major League, who knows he's playing his last game


Miller 333333333


----------



## Ben

MIKE MILLER


----------



## PoetLaureate

Mike ****ing Miller


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Miller again 3333333333333


----------



## Ben

MIKE MILLER MIKE MILLER MIKE MILLER


----------



## Dee-Zy

10 minutes!!!!!!


----------



## Floods

Mike Miller doesn't give a ****.


----------



## UD40

Mike Miller is making himself part of Miami Heat lure right now. Down right amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

LBJ2Wade

sick pass


----------



## Ben

LEBRON2WADE SICK PASS


----------



## Floods

UD40 said:


> Mike Miller is making himself part of Miami Heat lure right now. Down right amazing.


If this wasn't the clincher it'd be the 'Mike Miller game'.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron 3 rebounds away from a championship clinching, triple double.


----------



## Jace

I'm losing my mind.

WE'RE SO ****ING CLOSE. AFTER THIS ****ING SEASON THAT TOOK 11 YEARS OFF MY LIFE. AAAAAAAHHHHHHH. I LOVE YOU GUYS (**** OR NO ****).


----------



## Floods

Is it a coincidence that I haven't been able to get the smell of smoke out of my nose the past couple of days?


----------



## Ben

http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/news/gilbert_letter_100708.html


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> I'm losing my mind.
> 
> WE'RE SO ****ING CLOSE. AFTER THIS ****ING SEASON THAT TOOK 11 YEARS OFF MY LIFE. AAAAAAAHHHHHHH. I LOVE YOU GUYS (**** OR NO ****).


LOL. It was a rough year. So happy for LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Ben said:


> http://www.nba.com/cavaliers/news/gilbert_letter_100708.html





> "I PERSONALLY GUARANTEE THAT THE CLEVELAND CAVALIERS WILL WIN AN NBA CHAMPIONSHIP BEFORE THE SELF-TITLED FORMER ‘KING’ WINS ONE"


:clap:


----------



## PoetLaureate

Sticky the next season thread forever


----------



## UD40

> Bomani Jones ‏@bomani_jones
> [email protected] 12 mins left in the game. Y'all still gonna win that title before bron?




:lol:


----------



## Jace

This is the last game of Mike Miller's career. What a way to go out. Holy shit. Can't wait to hear Le Batard tomorrow.


----------



## Adam

These refs are deplorable.


----------



## Ben

That was a great block.


----------



## Jace

That goaltend call was out of this world.


----------



## PoetLaureate

It's down to 20..............


----------



## Wade2Bosh

2 bad calls in a row. Clean block and the no call on the Fisher contact on Lebron.

Cant celebrate just yet. Need at least another 2 minutes of all out assault on both ends.


----------



## UD40

> Seth Davis ‏@SethDavisHoops
> Odds are LeBron and Wade will get NBA championship rings and Olympic gold medals in the same year. How's your 2012 going?


Let's see the haters respond to that!


----------



## Adam

How bizarre that we're winning one of the most lopsided games of our playoffs in probably the most lopsided officiating jobs.


----------



## Jace

Gotta keep this above 20.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

This quarter is taking forever. Still 8 to go? Crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yes, Wade!


----------



## Ben

Huge hustle play from Wade.


----------



## Floods

Wade ain't resting.


----------



## Ben

Wade is blocking everything.


----------



## TheAnswer

Congrats y'all. You guys were the best team this season, and you're some good fans who deserve banner #2.

:lebron: :dwade: :bosh2: :miller:


----------



## UD40

TRIPLE DOUBLE!!!!

EAT THAT ONE HATERS!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Manbearig and1!

Triple double for Lebron!


----------



## Ben

LeBron. Triple double. And1. Championship.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mike Miller :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Jace

SUCK MY FINALS-CLINCHING TRIPLE DOUBLE YOU ****S


----------



## PoetLaureate

TRIPLE DOUBLE FOR MANBEARPIG


----------



## Floods

That _officially_ officially seals it.


----------



## UD40

Got goosebumps when Miller subbed out. Down right amazing.

:cheers: to you Mr. Miller!!


----------



## doctordrizzay

doctordrizzay said:


> This will be our easiest win in the playoffs.





doctordrizzay said:


> Heat by 14. It will be something like the celtics did to the lakers in 08.


WHAT DID I TELL YOU ALL.


----------



## Adam

TheAnswer said:


> Congrats y'all. You guys were the best team this season, and you're some good fans who deserve banner #2.
> 
> :lebron: :dwade: :bosh2: :miller:


Thanks. It came close to being you guys and us in the Conference Finals. :cheers:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Look at that beautiful boxscore. 

6 guys in double figures, including all 5 starters.

3 guys with over 20, with Wade just 2 points away from 20.

23 on 7-8 3pt shooting for Mike Miller

14-25 from 3

Lebron with a triple double


----------



## Adam

How long before the world starts pretending they were never against LeBron?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

TheAnswer said:


> Congrats y'all. You guys were the best team this season, and you're some good fans who deserve banner #2.
> 
> :lebron: :dwade: :bosh2: :miller:


:cheers:


----------



## UD40

I can't wait to see Juwan sub in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> How long before the world starts pretending they were never against LeBron?


No more "ringless king" from Skip. Westbrook will now feel Skip's wrath.

gonna be fun hearing people like him and others have to eat their words and find new ways to hate.


----------



## BlackNRed




----------



## Jace

Its gonna become cool to like the Heat because they were so hated.

doctordrizzay...finally!


----------



## Ben

It's been a pleasure posting with you all season guys. A ****ing crazy season. Up and down and up and down, but all worth it for in 4 minutes time.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben

DAT BALL MOVEMENT


----------



## Adam

Please let them be putting in Howard just for Wade County. Give 'em the Howard. Ultimate sign of dominance.


----------



## PoetLaureate

OMG get Joel in there!!


----------



## Adam

The nation: "We always believed in you LeBron! We never doubted you! We picked you!"


----------



## Ben

DOS MINUTOS!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Shane Battier goes 11-15 on his 1st 15 3pt attempts

Mario has 25 in one game and Cole steps up as well.

And now Mike Miller scores 23.

Love these role players!


----------



## Floods

Congrats guys. Seeing the Thunder fold like this only makes me more pissed that the Celtics let it get away but enough about that.


----------



## Ben

I'M SO ****ING HYPED


----------



## Floods

Dribble it out.


----------



## PoetLaureate

CHAMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

NBA CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gx

Feels so good.


----------



## 29380

Congrats


----------



## Jace

I bet Durant is gonna get criticized for crying just like Bosh. 

NOT.

BUT WHO ****ING CARES?

:bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2:


----------



## PoetLaureate

this is still surreal lol


----------



## Ben

SPO WITH THE CAP ON REVERSE


----------



## UD40

We did it. We did it.

WE'RE THE CHAMPS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron James... NBA champion and NBA regular season and Finals MVP 

:king: :worthy: :king:


----------



## Adam

Floods said:


> Congrats guys. Seeing the Thunder fold like this only makes me more pissed that the Celtics let it get away but enough about that.


Yeah, no question in my mind Boston would have beaten the Thunder.

I feel for Durant though. Hope the idiots in the media don't start to go in on him, but they will at some point.


----------



## BlackNRed

2x NBA Champions. So proud to have supported this organization for so long.


----------



## Jace

This feels SO MUCH BETTER than 2006. I'm beside myself.

Remember that Pierce shot? Remember Wilbon throwing dirt on us?

:yesyesyes:


----------



## Ben

IT'S 4.54AM I'M SO TIRED BUT I KNOW I WON'T BE ABLE TO SLEEP

WE DID IT


----------



## Dwyane Wade

I AM POSTING THIS POST WHILE WATCHING THE TROPHY PRESENTATION.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Spo gets a great round of applause. He coached his ass off this postseason.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Jace said:


> I bet Durant is gonna get criticized for crying just like Bosh.
> 
> NOT.
> 
> BUT WHO ****ING CARES?
> 
> :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2: :bosh2:


Exactly my train of thought..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What other coach would wear the championship hat backwards? :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate

hahaha Spo with the backwards hat


----------



## Wade2Bosh

MVP MVP MVP MVP MVP


----------



## Ben

It's bright outside and I'm so hyped ahhhhhh


----------



## Ben

I'm going into the garden and playing basketball at 5am YES


----------



## Floods

Stuart Scott is a jackass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Chris Bosh was awesome in this series.


----------



## rolex

I think Mickey Arison deserves a round of applause. He's one of the best owners in the NBA, and never get recognition. Congrats. Mickey!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

NBATv showing the locker room champagne celebration.


----------



## BlackNRed

When was Chris Bosh ever the forgotten member of the big 3? I like how the fans booed that comment. Just because the media comes up with some bullshit doesn't make it true. **** off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Dan Gilbert ‏@cavsdan
> Great NBA season. Enjoyed playoffs. Congratulations to Miami & OKC for an exciting Finals. Back to work on next weeks promising Cavs draft.


:laugh:


----------



## Floods

Anyone else hoping the Cavs make a big jump forward next year? We need a LeBron vs. Cavs playoff series.


----------



## PoetLaureate

I can't even type anything coherent right now. This whole playoffs was so EPIC. Down 2-1, down 3-2, down 0-1, 40-18-9, 45-15-5, one legged three, we may not see such a run like that by a player for decades.


----------



## UD40

Shane Battier, Mike Miller, Mario Chalmers, Udonis Haslem...

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Adam

Reverse jinx complete!


----------



## UD40




----------



## Dwyane Wade

This story is very similar to '06 in ways. Just what the ESPN crew says, you have to LEARN how to win a championship. Last year we were a new not as experienced group, and didn't go through that much turmoil in the playoffs. This year, we go through a ton of turmoil like last year, and that made us stronger as we went. If we don't go through that turmoil in rounds 2 and 3, we don't win in the finals.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wow that was LeBron's first triple double of the season (including regular season)???


----------



## rolex

I'm especially happy for Mike Miller, and Juawan Howard, who have probably played their last game tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, Juwan goes out on top.

And Mike ****ing Miller. If he played his last game, then what a way to go out. Doubt he retires though.


----------



## Smithian




----------



## Adam

Dwyane Wade said:


> Wow that was LeBron's first triple double of the season (including regular season)???


Looks like it was.


----------



## rolex

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, Juwan goes out on top.
> 
> And Mike ****ing Miller. If he played his last game, then what a way to go out. Doubt he retires though.


He said last week, he would probably retire after these finals. I sure hope he comes back. Looking at the joy on his face after this win, I think he will try to come back.


----------



## Jace

15-67. I went to 33 of those games. What a feeling.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Lebron on NBAtv with Barkley and Shaq. He's still carrying the trophy 

Wade now joins in.


----------



## UD40

Jace said:


> 15-67. I went to 33 of those games. What a feeling.


I went to 1...in Boston...we lost by like 25+ and hit something along the lines of 17 FGs the entire game.

It was ****ing worth it.

:yesyesyes:


----------



## IbizaXL

Adam said:


> Reverse jinx complete!


Likewise!!:clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice moment between Shaq and Wade just now on NBA TV.


----------



## Adam

Wade just epicly owned Shaq with a backhanded compliment. Anybody just see that?

Shaq asked him about deferring to LeBron and he said that he learned what he had to do from watching Shaq and how he turned the team over to him when he arrived in Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Adam said:


> Wade just epicly owned Shaq with a backhanded compliment. Anybody just see that?
> 
> Shaq asked him about deferring to LeBron and he said that he learned what he had to do from watching Shaq and how he turned the team over to him when he arrived in Miami.


Thought that was a huge compliment :whoknows:


----------



## Jace

WE HAVE TWO MOTHER-BLEEPIN FINALS MVPS!!! /lebatardvoice


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mike Miller now with the trophy at the podium. Trophy is making the rounds :laugh:


----------



## Adam

Wade2Bosh said:


> Thought that was a huge compliment :whoknows:


Yeah, he didn't say it with any malice. It was just so matter-of-factly perfect how he stated Shaq was a sidekick. Plenty of people like to suggest, Barkley especially who was sitting right there, that Wade only won that trophy because of Shaq. Remember when Barkley said that a few months ago on TNT? It was just nice to see the true version of history recounted from the two principles.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> WE HAVE TWO MOTHER-BLEEPIN FINALS MVPS!!! /lebatardvoice


Bosh :lol:


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade2Bosh said:


> What other coach would wear the championship hat backwards? :laugh:


Only Spoo-brain. when i saw him wearing the hat the first thing that went through my mind was


----------



## Jace

LOL. LeBron just asked Stu Scott if "satisfication" was a word. CHAMPAGNE BABY.


----------



## Adam

Pat Riley interview on one hand and Wade on the other. Must choose...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mike said he will talk with the organization, docotrs and family before he makes his decision on whether to retire or not.


----------



## IbizaXL

Im really proud of the effort and passion Miami displayed ALL game. they just refused to lose. So much joy running through me. unlike the last 2 rounds,these Finals had me feeling good all along before it even started.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Adam said:


> Pat Riley interview on one hand and Wade on the other. Must choose...


Pat riley is tooooo good of a speaker to pass up


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Riley and Shaq now. Not awkward at all.

And the podium interviews will be put up online so watch Riles.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Irnoic that Shaq is there with Riles. I read an espn article 2 days ago about Riley talking about how badly he disgraced Riley, one time even pushing him during practice right before he left...


----------



## BlackNRed

Adam said:


> Pat Riley interview on one hand and Wade on the other. Must choose...


I could watch/listen Riles talk for days. He should get his own sports radio show.


----------



## TheAnswer

Gotta love Chris


----------



## Jace

This is so awesome. I feel like I'm dreaming.


----------



## Adam

I like what Bosh just said about game ones. He said he doesn't like them because you don't really know where things are and you're finding things out. That's why I was glad we didn't have homecourt in the 2-3-2 format.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gabrielle and Savannah











Mike's wife doesnt think this is the end for Mike..


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Jennifer Miller: "How can you not come back after a performance like that?"
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> Jennifer Miller: "I'm so ****ing happy for him. And you can quote me. Michael is that athlete you saw tonight."


----------



## Wade County

I feel like crying, at work, i'm so happy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, just heard Scott Brooks talking to his team in the huddle before the game ended. He told them all that he was proud of them and that at the end of the game we're gonna go over there and shake all their hands and respect them like champs because they beat us fair and square. That guy is all class.


----------



## Jace

IbizaXL said:


> Im really proud of the effort and passion Miami displayed ALL game. they just refused to lose. So much joy running through me. unlike the last 2 rounds,these Finals had me feeling good all along before it even started.


I didn't want to say it and jinx us, but I had a good feeling too. Everyone was saying, yeah they may get passed Boston, but whoever makes it out of the West will win easy. I nodded along and said "probably." But once we got there and everyone was picking OKC, I had a feeling it didn't matter who we were playing. Thunder weren't ready for our D.


----------



## doctordrizzay

doctordrizzay said:


> This will be our easiest win in the playoffs.





doctordrizzay said:


> Heat by 14. It will be something like the celtics did to the lakers in 08.


Yup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Just to finish it off










:yesyesyes:


----------



## Rather Unique

We f*cikin did it!!! Just got home! We were here for all it! Enjoyyyyy yeahhhhhhhhhhh!!!m


----------



## Adam

They're replaying the game on NBATV and I'm watching the 4th quarter again. I think that's the, "Good game, good effort!" kid sitting behind Riley? Would be funny if it was.


----------



## Wade County

Anyone who thinks zombies dont walk among us hasn't watched game 5. 

Mike Miller with the shots we've been wanting him to hit for 2 years made up for it in 23 minutes. 23 in 23? As a crippled zombie? YEAH BUDDY


----------

